

Should I seek a co-founder before or after building a prototype for my startup? - SebMortelmans
http://www.quora.com/Startups/Should-I-seek-a-co-founder-before-or-after-building-a-prototype-for-my-startup

======
juiceandjuice
Business people ruin the world. They shouldn't.

------
wladimir
I don't understand the link of the HN title to the article at all. It's
pointing to a quora post about "Should I seek a cofounder before building a
prototype?".

Never mind: I see it's fixed now. The title was "Hackers rule the world. They
shouldn't".

~~~
SebMortelmans
I was just quoting the lead answer (by Chris McCoy) "Again, hackers currently
rule the world. In reality, really good product and business focused people
should."

